# Zena Kidded twins!! Updated with pics!!



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

She just had twins!! Theyr adorable, one looks like an oberhasli with mini-nubian ears, and the other looks identical to Zena's older daughter WamBam except with floppy ears, But, we're so disappointed she had bucklings!!! I guess theyr either gonna have to be freezer or sell for meat :tears: 
Last year it took us all year to find homes for the 2 mixed bucklings, and they were mini-nubian/nubian crosses. These are Oberhasi/nubian/mini-nubian crosses. They are pretty much for sale right now, we want them sold asap so we dont end up becoming too attached and feeding them all year long. We had hoped to leave them with Zena, which she did actually start licking them, but as soon as one crawled towards her she went after him with her horns. She just has no mothering instinct. :sigh: 
But, they are healthy and already standing, she dropped her placenta with the 2nd kid, so no worries there. I think we aren't going to dehorn them either, not sure about wethering them.

Will post pics later, they are so adorable! I hope we manage to find them pet homes! :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Zena Kidded twins!!*

congrat's on the kid's! Sorry their boy's!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Zena Kidded twins!!*

Sorry they are boys! I know how you feel!
But congrats on the healthy kids though :thumb: .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Zena Kidded twins!!*

Sorry they are boys but.... Congrats!!! :stars: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Zena Kidded twins!!*

Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Zena Kidded twins!!*

Congratulations! We all know how you feel about the boys... but they're still pretty cute..and at least healthy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Zena Kidded twins!!*

Sorry they are both boys.  But I'm glad they are doing well! Congrats!!!! :greengrin: :applaud:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Zena Kidded twins!!*

I think TGs ia having a string of boys. Grrr. I understand. Happy all are healthy though. Congrats on the delivery


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Zena Kidded twins!!*

At least they are healthy ...that is my main concern...even if they are "boys"... congrats.. :wink: :thumb:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

I think we actually found a pet home for the 2 boys!!!!!!!! Hopefully they'll go on Monday! :clap: :clap:  :stars: 
Heres some pics!!!! The top one was trying to stand practically before he was out of the bag! He's already trying to jump out of the box, so we put them in the cage with the other 2. 

























Heres a pic of everyone together! So cute


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg how cute!!! I LOVE them! COngrats on finding them a new home


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!! So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really cute! Glad you found a pet home for them. :leap:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww so cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...  :thumb:


----------

